# Anyone Doing Slimfast? :)



## x-MummyToBe-x

Hiya just wondering if anyone on the forums is doing Slimfast? Im starting it on tuesday really hoping this will help me lose around 2 and half stone for my holiday in july although my long term goal is to lose 4/5 stone! I just tried a chocolate snack bar to test it out to see if i liked it and it was gorgeous not keen on the cheddar bites so im just going to stick to the snack bars and meal bars.

Anyone? :flower:


----------



## lbm2009

im my opinion slim fast isnt a very good diet. it wreaks havoc with you metabolism,
have you considered Slimming world, i have been doing it since January and have lost 1stone 8lb, its quite slow but you dont get hungry, i do the extra easy plan so you can have protein and Carbs both on the same day , i have a cadburys creme egg once a day too.
i have never been to a meeting and manage to download all the information i needed off the interenet.
the weight loss is slower but its more likely to stay off and you dont starve.

Good luck


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Thanks for your advise hun but like i said i am going away in july so i dont exactly have all the time in the world to lose the weight so im going to try this one out


----------



## suzib76

slimfast is another 'gimick' diet, while it may have you looking fab when you go away as soon as you stop the weight will pile back on hun :(


----------



## RainbowMum

Good luck hun, different diets for differnt people :) 
I tried it and it's not for me, but when I did it, I had 3 shakes and 1 meal instead of 2 shakes, 2 snacks and a meal as I didn't care for the snacks and a shake had just slightly more than 2 snacks.

Think it's 1/3 off at Sainsburys at the moment


----------



## winegums

hey i just wanted to let you know a friend of mine has always been really 'big' anyway about 3 years ago he lost about 5 stone doing slimfast.
he is still now very slim he has never put the weight on.

you know why people put the weight back on? they finish the diet and eat a load of rubbish.

my friend eats 'rubbish' food too but he also eats healthily and doesn't eat as much as he used to.

people who complain about these diets 'not working' just can't control themselves and should get help if they cannot control their eating habits

xx


----------



## suzib76

winegums said:


> hey i just wanted to let you know a friend of mine has always been really 'big' anyway about 3 years ago he lost about 5 stone doing slimfast.
> he is still now very slim he has never put the weight on.
> 
> you know why people put the weight back on? they finish the diet and eat a load of rubbish.
> 
> my friend eats 'rubbish' food too but he also eats healthily and doesn't eat as much as he used to.
> 
> people who complain about these diets 'not working' just can't control themselves and should get help if they cannot control their eating habits
> 
> xx

comp[letely disagree that its about people not having contol
this method obviously worked for your freind as he has changed his eating habits and is eating healthily - a lot of people fall for 'gimick' diets and DONT change their eating habits, so in that case when they start to eat real meals again instaed of replacements they weigt goes back on
well done to your friend btw


----------



## cassysuri2010

Hey 

I have done the slim fast diet and my will power is quite strong so even though i was super hungry on this diet i kept going! I lost a few pounds but nothing amazing. It also gave my stomach cramps - why i dont know..might have been the dairy from all the milkshakes.
Try it out and see if it works for you everyone is different! :) good luck


----------



## stephwiggy

I have just ordered mine as am starting up again. Wanna buddy up ?


----------



## sobersadie

I think slimfast is a good way to 'kickstart' a diet as you lose weight quickly on it but from my experience after 2 weeks you get thoroughly sick to death of the shakes! As someone else said as well - as soon as you go back to eating normally you put weight back on. Fine for a short term diet - not for a lifestyle change.


----------



## Kimboowee

Any diet will work aslong as your willing to change in the long run. 
The Slimfast shakes are really sweet, but the pretzal things are really nice! Im doing CD now which is slighty similar, but has the sabilastion process which would be good for me to change my eating habits. Let us know how your getting on!


----------



## RainbowMum

Kimboowee said:


> Any diet will work aslong as your willing to change in the long run.
> The Slimfast shakes are really sweet, but the pretzal things are really nice! Im doing CD now which is slighty similar, but has the sabilastion process which would be good for me to change my eating habits. Let us know how your getting on!

Haha, I found the pretzel to be too salty ;-)


----------

